# banjo string



## bigtyrone (Mar 2, 2008)

ok so long story short i kinda snapped my banjo string today lots of blood and lots of pain just wondering if anybody knows a good way to heal it

cheers guys


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

more sex


----------



## bigtyrone (Mar 2, 2008)

ARE YOU MAD lol frightened to touch it now lol


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

massages i heard?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

bigtyrone said:



> ok so long story short i kinda snapped my banjo string today lots of blood and lots of pain just wondering if anybody knows a good way to heal it
> 
> cheers guys


Rest.

Tell us more though, what was it snapped it, ass virgin?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

THis is quite a common occurrence.

If it's completely split there's nothing to be done - just don't stress it until it's healed and painless.

If it's likely to split further it's best to go to the Doc and get it finished off.

Frenums are almost impossible to repair.

Not having a frenum will prob let you go much longer before cumming...


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Ahh the old I've snaped my banjo string thread lol, how tight or "how young" are the girls you are smashing mate?


----------



## bigtyrone (Mar 2, 2008)

it was my wife shes 24 and weve had 3 kids so of course i feel great lol but in pain lol


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm glad I play the guitar, it seems these banjo strings are pretty hard to come by. :wacko:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I done mine a few years back. Keep it very clean and leave it alone and it will heal, takes ages though. Dont keep rolling it back "to check".

Done mine on the stairs. Doing the deed, fell out and went between butt and stair carpet.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

kawikid said:


> I done mine a few years back. Keep it very clean and leave it alone and it will heal, takes ages though. Dont keep rolling it back "to check".
> 
> Done mine on the stairs. Doing the deed, fell out and went between butt and stair carpet.


Ouch carpet rip never mind burn.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

PHHead said:


> Ahh the old I've snaped my banjo string thread lol, how tight or "how young" are the girls you are smashing mate?


PMSL


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Personally i would get to the GP.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Superglue it!

No really!

no, don't actually!


----------



## Danny boy1436114499 (Mar 1, 2005)

I went half way through mine mate in agony for days I asked on some advise from a friend who achieved the same a few years previous he was told by his GP to try and drive through the pain and finish the job off or have it done surgicaly.

Anyway I managed to complete the operation and to be fair it is the best accident i have ever managed.

:thumb:


----------



## tom92 (Feb 23, 2009)

the best way to heal the banjo is just to leave your soldier to rest 4 a few days


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

bigtyrone said:


> ok so long story short i kinda snapped my banjo string today lots of blood and lots of pain just wondering if anybody knows a good way to heal it
> 
> cheers guys


Hospital would be my first advice.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Unless it's not completely split there's nothing can be done.

Time will heal it as tommo says.

Some Germolene will take the pain away...


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

I have had two friends break their banjo string, one fully broke it getting a hand job from a girl with long nails, the other sticking it up a girls **** who clearly hadn't done anal before... lol


----------



## wee_banana (Aug 13, 2008)

my bf snapped his a few years ago, phoned nhs 24 sayed it was fine just leave it as it wasnt bleeding continuoualy. but freaked him out made him go to hospital and even better a male nurse examined it.... he was sooo embaresed and i found the whole thing hillarious. he ws told to rest it n not play with i n not to worry it would hal n its not a majour thing to worry bout. revenge for not waiting till i got up and ****ing in the shower b4 i woke up rather than our morning session.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

errrrm refrain from sex and just watch you don't catch it when washing


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

bigtyrone said:


> ok so long story short i kinda snapped my banjo string today lots of blood and lots of pain just wondering if anybody knows a good way to heal it
> 
> cheers guys


For fvck sake, lube more, and more importantly...take better aim...that isn't the sort of string you want to be snapping!

g-string snaps = happy days

banjo string snaps = WTF!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I totally snapped mine a few years back and its never repaired.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

kawikid said:


> I done mine a few years back. Keep it very clean and leave it alone and it will heal, takes ages though. Dont keep rolling it back "to check".
> 
> Done mine on the stairs. Doing the deed, fell out and went between butt and stair carpet.


Oh my fcuking God :scared:


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

haha i just said i did this in the worse pain you have had thread

i completly snapped mine up some womens back passage didnt realise until id finish

it stung like buggery:lol: for atleast a week and took 4 weeks until i could even think about using the old boy

try salty water on it

:lol: :lol: :lol: :innocent:


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

newdur said:


> try salty water on it
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :innocent:


You evil bastard! :thumb:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

We call them Vinegar strings round our way, not sure whay though.


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> ....... go to the Doc and get it finished off.





Danny boy said:


> drive through the pain and finish the job off or have it done surgicaly.
> 
> :thumb:


Am I completely dim in not knowing what you mean by 'finishing the job off'?? I have visions of chainsaws and axes here to cut the member off!!!

I obviously don't own a man bit (well I do but my fiance carries it around in his pants for me!) but this banjo string snapping sounds bl00dy awful!

Does it actually twang like a pec tear??


----------



## bigtyrone (Mar 2, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Does it actually twang like a pec tear??


Mine bloody did lol another question is will i still be ok to train? just cause of the strain kinda thing


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

bigtyrone said:


> Mine bloody did lol another question is will i still be ok to train? *just cause of the strain kinda thing*


i dont know where you train but thats one muscle i dont use in my gym:lol:


----------



## bigtyrone (Mar 2, 2008)

lol i mean cos the blood flow and stuff


----------



## judge-dred (Feb 11, 2009)

it fooking hurts that just dont shag or **** for a while


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

My mate snapped his twice. He's now circumcised!


----------



## R1ch1e H (Feb 24, 2009)

kawikid said:


> I done mine a few years back. Keep it very clean and leave it alone and it will heal, takes ages though. Dont keep rolling it back "to check".
> 
> Done mine on the stairs. Doing the deed, fell out and went between butt and stair carpet.


best advice just dont mess with it...it had to put a little bandage on wen i did it...friction on ur boxers and stuff ow!

Funny thing was it was a one nite stand we were in the livin room on the couch! i was shoutin uv cum on all ova the couch u stupid cow! No i havent she said.......EMBARASSING:no:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Am I completely dim in not knowing what you mean by 'finishing the job off'?? I have visions of chainsaws and axes here to cut the member off!!!
> 
> I obviously don't own a man bit (well I do but my fiance carries it around in his pants for me!) but this banjo string snapping sounds bl00dy awful!
> 
> Does it actually twang like a pec tear??


Well, I don't think you'd hear it pop if it were... inside someone - but enthusiastic [email protected] is apparently the main occasion it happens :laugh: But when it happens you certainly know it! Arghh!

Frenums (actually frena, Latin: bridles) come in all combinations of thick and thin, wide narrow, long and short.

Have a good look at your man's, Bam - he'll enjoy it! :thumb: (Even most circumcised guys still have one.)

Some guys' frenums don't go tight even with the foreskin pulled hard back, but in a few the frenum is so short they can't even get their foreskin back over their nob-head, and these are the ones most likely to break in action!

The lowest part of the frenum is toughest and carries very sensitive nerves - which is why rubbing it strategically can reduce a bloke to jelly and why once it's broken he can usually go for hours without cumming.

Sometimes only the lowest bit snaps first, and the rest is weaker and can rip several times more in action until it's torn right up close to the shaft.

So if it's not completely torn (or just too tight), it's best to go the Doc's, have it numbed and snipped completely and cauterised to stop any bleeding. Some guys who regularly get rather sore frenums choose to have this done anyway.

Information provided in the interests of sexual health, of course. Whahay!  The things we men have to tell women about ourselves nowadays!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Patrick you really do know your stuff! From willies to bodybuilding to diving! Genius!

Reps my friend.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> Patrick you really do know your stuff! From willies to bodybuilding to diving! Genius!
> 
> Reps my friend.


Thanks - well I've "dealt with" a good many willies, bodybuilders and divers over the years! MMMMM! :wink:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Goose said:


> My mate snapped his twice. He's now circumcised!


TWICE!?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> TWICE!?


Yeah. He tore should I say.. Healed up then went again about 4-6 months later.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

I didnt even know it could snap!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I think he more "wore" it down!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> So if it's not completely torn (or just too tight), it's best to go the Doc's, have it numbed and snipped completely and cauterised to stop any bleeding. Some guys who regularly get rather sore frenums choose to have this done anyway.


Is this what you mean by finishing off the job then??

Thanks for your very educated response! See, unless you have a boaby shaft you just dinna ken this kinda thing!


----------

